# RP partner wanted for story based rp



## Snipernoah11 (Mar 24, 2017)

Hey im looking for a partner for a story based RP. I have a few ideas like my Samurai Renamon in fudal Japan and all my pokemon characters, please message me if you do, here or on my FA page Userpage of snipernoah11 -- Fur Affinity [dot] net oh yes I'm also into vore....


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 29, 2017)

I'm interested, SFW please!


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Mar 29, 2017)

Fishsticks03 said:


> I'm interested, SFW please!


Hmmm ok I guess just well idk... .-. I RP on instant messaging programs only ..


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 31, 2017)

Willing to do a vore rp?


----------



## Fishsticks03 (Mar 31, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Willing to do a vore rp?


Not really...


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Mar 31, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Willing to do a vore rp?


Heh he wasn't asking you fish....I think but yea I am...


----------



## Vorelover467 (Mar 31, 2017)

Snipernoah11 said:


> Heh he wasn't asking you fish....I think but yea I am...


Great! I sent you a watch on your fa account.


----------



## Snipernoah11 (Mar 31, 2017)

Vorelover467 said:


> Great! I sent you a watch on your fa account.


Oh cool talk to you there then


----------

